# washer reservior hookup



## Deeg (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi there!

My 86 Stanza wagon did not come with a washer fluid tank. Picked one up, however......
Does anyone have a pic/drawing of how the hoses are hooked up? I figured out where the two that go to the nozzles attach, however, there is a third line, black in color that "T's" off from the tank, and I'm not sure where that one goes. I cannot locate any other matching hose in the engine compartment, and none of the service manuals I have for the car have any detail at all for the washer system.

When the electrical is hooked up to the tank, and the switch is activated, the pumps come on, but all the fluid is pumped out through that black hose. I have plugged it with a pencil tip, however, no fluid flows into the clear hoses.
Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Dee


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I sounds like you may have the hoses hooked up wrong, the front pump is for the windshield and the rear pump is for the back glass (in the hatch) that pump shouldnt come on unless you hit the switch for the rear washer, (it looks like the hoses run down the right side of the vehicle) or just put a little hose (1" or 2") on the rear motor, fold it over and use a bread tie or a zip tie to keep it folded over if you dont want to mess with the rear washer, hope that helped some


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Deeg said:


> Hi there!
> 
> My 86 Stanza wagon did not come with a washer fluid tank. Picked one up, however......
> Does anyone have a pic/drawing of how the hoses are hooked up? I figured out where the two that go to the nozzles attach, however, there is a third line, black in color that "T's" off from the tank, and I'm not sure where that one goes. I cannot locate any other matching hose in the engine compartment, and none of the service manuals I have for the car have any detail at all for the washer system.
> ...


I'd double check your lines. 

And little off topic, where you located?


----------



## Deeg (Mar 22, 2005)

sorry, dup post! can't seem to delete it.......


----------



## Deeg (Mar 22, 2005)

Gsolo said:


> I'd double check your lines.


Yeah, I'm going to do that. I was rushed when I hooked it up the first time. There are two nipples that come off the tank, plus a solid black hose. One of the nipples had a piece of clear hose with a white 'band' on it. I matched that to the hose in the car that goes to the rear nozzle, as it also had a white 'band' on it. The other nipple had no hose left on it. Can I assume that that hose goes to the front nozzles? And what about the solid black hose that comes off the tank? Where the heck do I put that one? I think I am missing something, but I'm not sure what it is!




Gsolo said:


> And little off topic, where you located?


Wenatchee, WA


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Deeg said:


> Yeah, I'm going to do that. I was rushed when I hooked it up the first time. There are two nipples that come off the tank, plus a solid black hose. One of the nipples had a piece of clear hose with a white 'band' on it. I matched that to the hose in the car that goes to the rear nozzle, as it also had a white 'band' on it. The other nipple had no hose left on it. Can I assume that that hose goes to the front nozzles? And what about the solid black hose that comes off the tank? Where the heck do I put that one? I think I am missing something, but I'm not sure what it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a small world after all....thats my home town. I've got two 86 stanza wagons in my back yard in East Wenatchee. If you ever think about selling your lemme know. I can't remember the washer lines...i've messed with mine before but i can't remember at all.


----------

